# offshore Venice LA



## CaptEddie (Jan 29, 2014)

Fished two days over the weekend between the freezes  and it was cold but bearable. Saturday started out slow as we missed one wahoo in the morning.  ARound mid day we missed another and at noon we picked up our first keeper and it was a 30 pound yf.

Next rig was a blackfin so at least some bites were happening.  hit the set of rigs that were about 25 miles east of where I had started that morning and we doubled up on wahoo.  Finally got some tigers in the box.  Hit a few more wraps with no love then moved a little east and started working them over pretty well.  multiple doubles were had with mostly big fish.  Ended up with 11 wahoo on the day with the bites split between bombers and xraps.



















Sunday was a gorgeous day and it was a little warmer which was nice.  Hit the hot spot from the day before and it was no hot spot today.  worked west all day and at the 5th rig we finally had a bite but it was a swing and a miss.  There were some bites earlier in the day at an area I got to but I was late to the party.  Got one on a pink bomber and missed 4-5 others.

Rolled over to the west and started chunking by a rig I had heard there were blacks on. Put 16-18 bf in the boat on a mixture of chunks and jigs before we headed back east for wahoo.  Missed one right away then got it going on a little and added three wahoo in the last hour with the big one weighing in at 90 pounds and it ate an xrap.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice Hooters Eddie.


----------



## ILLMAN (Jan 29, 2014)

awesome!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice Hoo's!!!


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 14, 2016)

Yall know this thread is over two years old, right?


----------

